# kitten not going to the toilet



## iloverats (Jun 19, 2009)

new kitten arrived this morning, so hes been here nearly 12 hours and he hasn't done anything toilet wise, i have a litter tray with paper based litter in it.
hes eaten a small ammount (not even quater of a pouch) and drank alot of kitten milk.

is this normal?
should i be worried?


----------



## iloverats (Jun 19, 2009)

ok, hes now pee'd behind my tv. still no poop.

apparently he was litter trained.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Your kitten was born 11th May, right? My calculations suggest kitten is around 5 weeks old.

Too young to leave Mum. Kittens should not leave Mum until 12 weeks old. I had a similar problem with my dog ... got him at 6 weeks (we were told he was 12 weeks) and was not fully weaned. I had to force feed him for the first 6 months of his life as a result (not that it did him any harm ... he lived to be 18).

Is there a possibility kitten could be handed back to Mum until its old enough? Failing that, I would suggest consulting a vet for advise.


----------



## iloverats (Jun 19, 2009)

no he cant go back

and 11th may...its 12th july now! few more than 5 weeks!


----------



## Tonka (Jul 1, 2009)

iloverats said:


> no he cant go back
> 
> and 11th may...its 12th july now! few more than 5 weeks!


Yeah, around 9 weeks...


Right or wrong, lots of places sell kittens & pups out at 8 weeks old. Many are fully weaned by then.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yes of course ... sorry I read that as 11th of June for some reason. I must be more tired than I thought.

Well ... OK if he is peeing ok he should be fine. Sometimes also it takes a while for cats to settle in to eat. My cat hardly ate a thing the first day (hard to believe considering the amount of food that he scoffs down now :lol: )

He may not have worked out where the litter tray is but I'm sure he will find it. 

Of course we are all waiting for the obligatory pics of the new arrival


----------



## iloverats (Jun 19, 2009)

okay. thankyou.

i'll buy some different litter tomorrow. see if its that thats bothering him.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Theres a litter available I believe that 'attracts' the cat to it but I forget the name and I dont know if its suitable for kittens.

Have you shown the little sweetie the litter tray? That might help


----------



## Tonka (Jul 1, 2009)

iloverats said:


> okay. thankyou.
> 
> i'll buy some different litter tomorrow. see if its that thats bothering him.


I don't know what you're using, but I've read that clumping litter isn't good for small kitties, so be aware of that. 
And, I think the poster above was referring to the litter called "Cat Attract". 

Keep litter box away from food, but still in the same room for awhile - especially while adjusting to the new area. Once he's a little bigger and all settled in, you can move the litter box/food to wherever you want them - just show them to your cat, and he'll be able to find them from that point on. They're REALLY, really smart. 

Kitties need to be reminded somewhat more frequently, however, of where the bathroom is.


----------



## iloverats (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah i've been putting him in it; and when he pee'd behind the tv, i showed him it, then took him to litter tray.

its not the clumping litter.

 thanks.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

An 8 week old kitten needs to have the litter box in the same room he is, don't expect him to go to another room. He won't remember. He'll get to playing and put off going till the last minute and then go in the most convenient (for him) spot instead of looking for a box. 

Holly didn't even have it completely down when I got her at 12 weeks.


----------

